# New marketing idea...



## TshirtOutfitters (May 9, 2011)

I have a new idea I'm kicking around. I am thinking about printing 500 groceries bags...the bags people reuse every time they go grocery shopping. They sell around $2.00 - $5.00 a piece at the grocery store. The bags I print would have my business logo and contact information on them. I went today to ask the managers about it and they have somewhat agreed if I put their grocery store name on them too. I just want to pass them out free to the first 500 grocery shoppers I see that wants one. 
What do you think?


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

Are the grocery store customers your customers?

I would just be concerned your marketing to the wrong people.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This concept is similar to what I wrote back in 2009. I think all garment decorators should include a printed grocery bag with every order from a customer periodically. Here is the article - http://www.brother-usa.com/data/IPDNewsletters/Summer_2009.pdf. 

We use these bags for more than just grocery shopping. We take stuff to the beach in them, put items in them for parties at friend's houses and several other items. Think of all the people that see us with these bags and the additional marketing exposure there can be.

I like your concept partially, but I agree that not everyone going to the grocery store is going to be a customer. Is the grocery store the best place for you to get more exposure? Is there any other company that you could do this with and get better exposure? What other organizations, associations or type of businesses do you have a relationship with?

Just some things to think about.

Mark


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I would say give them away to current and past customers. Make it a good bag, one that's worth using. No point in spending time and money to give away a crappy bag that no one would bother to use. My thinking is that if you give it to a happy customer and they use it, if someone comments on the bag, they'll be like "oh yeah I ordered shirts from Tshirt Outfitters and they gave me this bag along with my awesome shirts!"

Your customer base should be your marketing team! I want to think of more stuff to give away with orders, beyond stickers and business cards.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

brent said:


> I want to think of more stuff to give away with orders, beyond stickers and business cards.


My two cents on this... stone soaker coasters. Why? Because they don't get filed away, put in a drawer or another filing system. They usually will set out on the desk of the person that ordered the garments - especially if you put their logo on it. Just need to find a way to incorporate your information on their in a subtle way (i.e. around the edge of the round coaster). I am not saying give them a set of 4 coasters, but maybe 2. Then the next 2 on the reorder.

Mark


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> My two cents on this... stone soaker coasters. Why? Because they don't get filed away, put in a drawer or another filing system. They usually will set out on the desk of either the person that ordered the garments if you put their logo on it. Just need to find a way to incorporate your information on their in a subtle way (i.e. around the edge of the round coaster).
> 
> Mark


Do you have a good source for them? I'd imagine they're not cheap.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can usually find them for around a $1.00 or so. They also have new ones that are designed to go into car cup holders that are even cheaper. Tons of the dtg distributors have them for sale. Just do a search for dtg stone soaker coasters and you will find them. You can also check out SewingMachine com, Axiom America: New and Used Embroidery Machines, Garment Printers and Large Format Printers and The PAS Store - Your One Stop Shop & One Stop Solution if you have trouble finding them.

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, by the way... these are easily printed on using a dtg printer. So if you know of someone that has a dtg printer, that would be helpful. Probably not idea for screen printing.

Mark


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

I see the point about "is grocery customer THE same as would use the OP's services." But the idea has merit, if taken the step further TO be doing the giveaway at an appropriate venue.

I did something like that for my ClimbAddict brand. I contacted a business that was sponsoring a woman's rock climbing workshop, and asked if I could send sticker packs(3-4 stickers with graphics from my shop, with one a Logo Sticker, and also a card with some info about the event and also including my biz info) as a promo giveaway. as well as a few t-shirts. They would have agreed just to have the giveaway, but I aslo created one sticker that was an "event sticker" and the participants would have as a reminder of the event.

The loved it(both the particplants and the vendor).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

do the bag thing but go to each school around you and give them away at the pta meetings. you don't have to put the store name on it at all. if you want to add a little spiff to it put the school name on it and your tag line on it with contact phone, web, email and address.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I think you are missing the comparison. Your brand, ClimbAddict, is more closely related to the event - women's rock climbing event. All that we were suggestion was asking the O.P. to consider whether the grocery store has the same level of connection with his/her company or if there was another venue / organization that should be considered. If the brand was based on food, then yes - the grocery store would be a good fit. But I doubt that your brand would have the same success if you did the same thing at a grocery store. That is all that is being suggested.

Mark


----------



## outrageoustees (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, DAGUide - I completely agree(d) with what you wrote! Was just providing an example of how I went the step further, thinking it might also inspire the OP to find a good match.


----------



## TshirtOutfitters (May 9, 2011)

Since originally posting this idea I have been to the grocery store two times. My town has a population of 55,000 people and there are only two grocery stores. One of these stores is somewhat run down so the vast majority of people go the other one. When in the grocery i purposely this time meant to look at what shirts people were wearing. I noticed a few I have printed and others that my competition has printed. I was actually somewhat surprised with how many shirts I saw that were printed for schools and churches in the grocery store at that time. My thought is TOMA (top of mind association). I want my logo out there to where when someone locally needs t-shirts they think of my name and logo. They will find me easily through google or the phone book. Don't get me wrong I would love to get a job out of it, but I am just trying to gain more exsposure.


----------

